# Finally Utah gets some snow......



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Hooodie freakin hooooo......off to a great start!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I was wondering if you guys were getting hit. Southern Colorado is getting pounded, but the local resorts aren't doing so hot here. Maybe that will change in the next 24. How much snow have you gotten?


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Powder's claiming 6-8 but really it's prob more like 5-6...they like to pretend a lot.....Basin said 5..... My front lawn saw about 4-5 but it's starting to get ugly again!!


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

and it was a southern approach storm so pow and baisin got the shit end ... brighton got 13 inches canyons 8 ... those were morning totals with snow all day then clearing out overnight for a nice day tomorrow then clouding back up for a fri-sunday storm ... guess were finally rollin for reals


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wolf Creek is closing in on 60" this week. Definitely favoring the southern areas.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

CaptTenielle said:


> Powder's claiming 6-8 but really it's prob more like 5-6...they like to pretend a lot.....Basin said 5..... My front lawn saw about 4-5 but it's starting to get ugly again!!



Yeah, a lot of the Vail resorts take their measurements with a "rubber" ruler too!


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

omg my brain is on lockdown because i am flying to slc tomorrow! i heard there is a storm coming to slc this weekend. will that affect me from heading to resorts? any tips since this will be my first time in slc?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The key word you are looking for is "interlodge". If the canyons are under interlodge, then they are closed for avalanche control, and I am not sure if they even spin the lifts during this period. I would think so, but only if the man power is there. The good news is you can probably still get to the Park City areas, Powder Mountain, and Snobasin. Otherwise, even it is snowing, you shouldn't have much of a problem getting to the resorts.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> The key word you are looking for is "interlodge". If the canyons are under interlodge, then they are closed for avalanche control, and I am not sure if they even spin the lifts during this period. I would think so, but only if the man power is there. The good news is you can probably still get to the Park City areas, Powder Mountain, and Snobasin. Otherwise, even it is snowing, you shouldn't have much of a problem getting to the resorts.


Powder isn't open yet so that is a no-go.....Basin and MPD's fav Nordic (aka wolf mtn.) are with limited runs.....Not sure about PC....


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Tips include-

Get stocked up on liquor before Sunday....
4wd a must
-6 this morning so bring some warm ass shit....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Damn, Powder isn't open yet? Ugh, late start or is that normal? I'm so used to most of our resorts being opened for over a month now. 

Yeah, for some reason, I was answering with the mid winter mind set for Utah and that is clearly not the case right now.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Damn, Powder isn't open yet? Ugh, late start or is that normal? I'm so used to most of our resorts being opened for over a month now.
> 
> Yeah, for some reason, I was answering with the mid winter mind set for Utah and that is clearly not the case right now.


Nope....this pic was taken last week it's the shuttle pick-up for powder country on the east side....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I've been there! It was a little more white back then...


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

WTF they better hurry the F&%K up already, Im going to be there Jan 9th and right now utah is looking like out here in the East , that pic really just got me depressed, soo........ thanks Capt! lol


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry....lets check the web cam.....


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Lots of grass still showing....


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Let's see what the East Coast got this week...

Hmmmmm...


----------

